# Help ID'ing this Monark Rocket



## ctiesman (May 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, After doing some research these past few days, i'm coming to the conclusion that this bike was made in the '51-'57 range. If anyone can verify any information about this bike, (model name, year, value, original pictures, etc.) I would be extremely grateful. Thank you.  Comments are welcome to on how I should go about restoring this. 

















Cheers Everyone!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi...according to my printed source,your bike was built in 1953. I've 3 Rockets & 1 Firestone...gotta love those Monarks...Pappy


----------

